# hat wer Erfahrung mit TrialBikeShop



## trialmaster21 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hat von euch wer Erfahrung mit dem Shop: www.TrialBikeShop.de?
Weil habe am 23.05.2014 ein paar Bremsbeläge bestellt die auch Lieferbar sind laut Shop.
Bezahlt wurde per Überweisung.
Seit dem Schrieb ich Ihn schon zwei mal an und versuchte vergebens anzurufen aber es passiert rein gar nichts...So langsam aber sicher mache ich mir da meine Gedanken... Gut, es ist noch ned so lange her mit der Bestellung aber das nicht mal ne Antwort kommt macht mich schon langsam stutzig...


----------



## CzarFlo (2. Juni 2014)

ich habe mal einen Vorbau bestellt, der kam auch zügig an. Leider hat er nicht mit meinem Lenker zusammen gepasst, weswegen ich ihn zurück schicken musste. Es hat etwas länger gedauert gehabt, bis das Geld wieder zurück überwiesen wurde, weil der Chef scheinbar im Trainingslager war und eine Aushilfe sich um die Bestellungen gekümmert hat und nicht die Rückbuchung vornehmen konnte. Lief aber an sich dann problemlos ab.

Ich nehme mal an, dass es sich nicht um einen hauptberuflichen Shop handelt und deswegen es mal länger dauern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesse1712 (2. Juni 2014)

Hab da ma nen rahmen, sowie gabel später auch gekauft. Ging beides sehr schnell. Der Inhaber, Markus Stahlberg ist glaub ich der name, hat mich gut beraten, oft gab es aber dazwischen Pausen, weil er anscheinend sehr viele Veranstaltungen etc. neben dem Laden zu bewältigen hat. Nach ner Pause meldete er sich dann, entschuldigte sich und alles lief problemlos. Bin an sich also zufrieden.
Gruß Jonas


----------



## trialmaster21 (2. Juni 2014)

Ok danke schon mal...das beruhigt schon mal dann heißts nur noch warten...


----------



## dibo81 (2. Juni 2014)

Hauptberuflich macht er was anderes und Shows fährt er glaub ich auch noch. Ist aber seriös und hat immer faire Preise gemacht. Sehe es ihm nach, der wird sich kümmern.


----------



## jan_hl (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab Markus vor ein paar Wochen in Radolfszell bei einem seiner Auftritte getroffen. Er macht einen sehr sympatischen und zuverlässigen Eindruck, aber er meinte halt, dass er wegen Job und Auftritten immer sehr viel unterwegs ist. Ich hab mehrmals bei ihm bestellt und hatte absolut keine Probleme!


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Juni 2014)

Ich habe glaub vor 2 Wochen eine Runde in Stuttgart gedreht und da war der Markus auch da. Er meinte dass der Shop wirklich nebenbei läuft und er dieses Jahr viele Shows fährt. Dann noch Beruf und Familie. Entschuldigt nicht zwingend die etwas lang dauernde Rückmeldung aber der Markus ist wirklich voll seriös.


----------



## kornatter (28. Juni 2014)

Hi ich habe die gleichen Probleme auch Bremsbeläge die schn bezahlt sind aber keine Lieferung ich habe das aber PayPal gemeldet .


----------



## trialmaster21 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte es "leider" über meiner Bank gemacht. Sprich das Geld ist erstmal weg...sind zwar nur knapp 18euro aber mir geht es da schon ums Prinzip und nicht mehr um das Geld. Ich habe nun mal per einschreiben ihn angeschrieben mit einer Frist der Lieferung und dann geht es erst weiter. Muss mich da leider an den scheiß halten aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich damit schon fast abgeschlossen...so nach dem Motto, dann bin ich auch mal auf was reingefallen und bin dabei froh das es sich "nur" um so einen kleinen Betrag handelt. Aber es ist trotz allem eine Riesen Frechheit...


----------



## kornatter (28. Juni 2014)

ja ich kann dir ja bescheid geben was  paypal dazu sagt morgen bekomme ich bescheid wie es weiter geht


----------



## trialmaster21 (22. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich glaube es ja nicht, morgen wären es nun drei Monate nach meiner Bestellung bei dem Shop. Nach mehrmaligen anschreiben per mail, per Post, sogar über das Facebook, und nach zwei Bekanntschaften die ich schließen konnte die das selbe Problem hatten, bekam ich heute eine Antwort von diesem Markus, aber so eine hätte ich nun nicht erwartet. Beim beantworten der mail fehlten mir schon fast die Worte...


Hier mal die Kopie der mail:

Hallo Norbert, 

Du meldest Dich bei mir nach dieser Zeit, dass Deine Beläge nicht angekommen sein sollen?

Es dauert bei mir immer etwas länger, doch ich bin mir sicher dass ich diese Beläge verschickt habe!

Denn ich hatte mal einen Kunden bei einem Fahrtechnikkurs der aus Waldkraiburg gekommen ist und dachte er hätte die Beläge bestellt, doch er hatte ein anderen Namen.

Daher kann ich mich an diese Beläge erinnern, sie wurden in einem Brief per Post an Dich verschickt!

Da ich keinen Nachweis habe, wenn ich Ware per Brief verschicke, bin ich in der Pflicht Dir diese nachzuliefern, was mich natürlich sehr ärgert. Jetzt brauch ich auch keinen Suchantrag mehr stellen, denn nach dieser Zeit können die überall sein.

Schicke Dir die Beläge nach und in Zukunft bitte zeitnah melden, Danke.

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kornatter (22. August 2014)

naja ich hatte mein geld über paypal zurück geholt


----------



## kornatter (23. August 2014)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/  ich kauf nur noch da die vom trialmarkt sind super


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2014)

kornatter schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/  ich kauf nur noch da die vom trialmarkt sind super


Na oder bei Trial-World. Versand ist genauso schnell und die Preise gleich. Dann noch Trialshop.pl dazu und man ist mit allem versorgt was man braucht.


----------



## WhiteZombie (26. Oktober 2014)

Hey, ich weiß kommt nicht früh bin aber auch neu hier...
Aber ich kann den guten jan also trialmarkt.de nur empfehlen!
War jetzt zweimal bei ihm um bikes aufzubauen (2013 24" inspired fourplay custom & 2014 20"echo ti custom )
Bin absoluter fan von seinem laden. Und das beste ist: er hat ahnung! Also wenn ihr fragen habt könnt ihr ihn einfach anschreiben und die mail wird meißt noch am gleichen Tag beantwortet. (Ihm geht es wirklich um die leute! Der verkauf ist bei ihm ehr nebensächlich)
Die lieferzeit beträgt normalerweise 2-3 Werktage, da er das geschäft allein betreibt und nur seine frau ab und zu hilft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Oktober 2014)

WhiteZombie schrieb:


> Die lieferzeit beträgt normalerweise *2-3 Werktage*, da er das geschäft allein betreibt und nur seine frau ab und zu hilft.


Also ich wäre schon unruhig, wenn es bei Jan so lange dauern würde.


----------



## WhiteZombie (27. Oktober 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre schon unruhig, wenn es bei Jan so lange dauern würde.


 Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kornatter (27. Oktober 2014)

der trialmarkt.de ist super es geht ja hier um den trialshop


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Oktober 2014)

kornatter schrieb:


> der trialmarkt.de ist super es geht ja hier um den trialshop





kornatter schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/  ich kauf nur noch da die vom trialmarkt sind super


----------



## trialmaster21 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja dwr trialshop ist schon der hammer...aber am übelsten finde ich das mich immer mehr anschreiben oder kommentieren und zwar nicht nur hier die probleme hatten...nun warte ich schon zum zweiten mal monate auf ne antwort bzw auf mein geld...is echt das letzte solche menschen wenn man sowas überhaupt so nennen kann sind mir ja eh ganz lieb...aber demnächst habe ich Urlaub, dann mache ich mich noch mal richtig schlau uber den typen...wenn er meont die leute verarschen zu müssen oder zu können, dann hat er diesmal den falschen erwischt...ich merke mir so was und lasse so was nicht auf mich sitzen...irgendwann wird er sehen was er davon hatte...würde ja zu gern deutlicher schreiben aber dem werde ich den gefallen nicht tun...ich hoffe ja jedes mal das er das liest...wäre ja echt interessant ob er so auch so ist oder handelt dann würde mich wundern wie so was familie haben kann...so nun höre ich mal wieder hier auf...bis zum nachsten mal halt...
Ps. Rechtschreibfehler gehören beim Handy dazu..


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Oktober 2014)

Der Markus ist glaub mittlerweile im Vertrieb von Brakeforce one tätig. Vielleicht mal dort melden...

Edit: hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Er macht Marketing und Vertrieb bei BFO.


----------



## BikingDevil (31. Oktober 2014)

Zitat von @WhiteZombie ...Ihm geht es wirklich um die leute! Der verkauf ist bei ihm ehr nebensächlich...

Sorry, aber so n Quatsch habe ich lange nicht gelesen...
An den fast ausnahmslos sehr hohen Preisen sieht man schon, dass der Laden vom Jan rein komerzielle (was auch sonst!) beweggründe hat.
Wer arbeitet schon weil er ein reiner Menschenfreund ist?!
Aber es geht meißt(!) sehr schnell und zuverlässig.
Auch beim Jan ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt - habe 3 Monate auf meine Cousts gewartet (ohne Feedback auf regelmäßige Anfragen von mir) - ich habe dann storniert und bei Trialworld bestellt - hat dann 2 Tage gedauert und war billiger!!! NAch der Stornierung meldete Jan sich komischer Weise nach wenigen Stunden!!!
Das Eno Trial Ritzel bietet Jan z.B tatsächlich ÜBER der UVP an!
Mein Favorit ist seitdem eher Trialworld - hat immer gut gefunzt...(4 Mal dort bestellt)
Ich kann ausserdem

http://biketrials.ro

uneingeschränkt empfehlen, da wegen des dortigen Lohngefüges für uns Westeuropäer sehr günstig...leider ist der Shop schlecht gepflegt, sodass man per Mail ( auf englisch) klären sollte, ob der Artikel lieferbar ist (war zuletzt beim Jan aber auch so).
Ich habe dort gut die Hälfte bezahlt wie es bei Jan etc. gekostet hätte - ist echt n Tipp!


----------



## Rommos (13. September 2016)

Irgendwie scheint sich da nicht viel geändert zu haben seitdem....

Hab am 17.8. bestellt und bezahlt, nach 2 Wochen die Info, dass er im Urlaub war und die Ware nicht da (die Urlaubsvertretung hat nix gemacht) und dass das Geld zurückkommt. Hab mehrmals über WhatsApp, Mail und Telefon Kontakt gesucht - nix, niente, nada...

...habs Paypal gemeldet, bis jetzt auch nix von ihm....


Schade


----------



## beeer (26. Februar 2021)

Etwas spät  aber evt. interessierts ja jemanden :

Kann die guten Erfahrungen mitm Trialmarkt http://www.trialmarkt.de/ nur teilen! 👍


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (19. März 2021)

Hier die beiden besten und zuverlässigsten Adressen in Sachen Trial-Zubehör:
www.trial-world.com
www.trialmarkt.de
Super freundlich und superschneller Versand!!!


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (19. März 2021)

Da ich hauptsächlich nur noch clean und hebo Artikel kaufe,ist natürlich der Heino von trial-world.com seit längerem meine Lienslingsadresse und auch ein sehr guter Freund und Helfer wenns mal um Tips und Probleme geht😌


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2021)

Tarty ist auch super aber nach dem Brexit nicht mehr so interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

